# Looking for sizing help !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Fastone091 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi been reading here on RBR mainly here in the look forum for a while now and i looking a purchasing a 595 Ultra in the near future but would like some help with sizing from you guy that ride these bikes, Iam 6' 1" weight 93kg and have a inseam of 87.4cm i currently ride a 2007 Giant TCR Advanced 0 with ISP in size M/L and have a saddle to handlebar drop of 110cm and ride with a saddle height from centre of BB to top of saddle of 78.2cm any help you guy's can give me would be greatly appreciated as here in Australia its hard to find a LBS that sells Look bikes.
cheers.
P.s. if you need any more info to help with sizing please let me know.


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm 6'0" with an 87.7 cm inseam and ride a 585, size XL, with a 110 mm stem and 1.5 cm's of spacers. Saddle height about the same as yours.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

XL should fit you perfectly.I'm 6'1 and ride an XL.
Good Luck!


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Another voter for XL. I'm 6'1'', 88 cm cycling inseam, XL 565 fits me perfectly. Geometry very similar to 595 - not identical but very close - so XL in 595 should work for you.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

XL, sounds right. I'm 5'10" and ride an L. But to realy be sure, use the Wrench Science fit program. You'll learn a lot more than just frame size by putting your measurements through their program. Build up the Look of your choice on their site while you're at it!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I'll cast my vote against any canned sizing program, be it on a website or in an LBS. If you're unsure of what fits and what doesn't, seek out a good fitter. There are too many variables for anyone here or for any website's fit software to determine what you need.

My favorite fit technique is the ol' _butt on the saddle and pedal_ technique.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*how to compare...*

I see a couple of problems with the XL. The head tube is 12mm longer and the frame reach is about 10mm longer, requiring a shorter stem.

The size L has the opposite situation, where the head tube is 14mm shorter, but the reach is nearly identical. The STA is quite a bit steeper, so it will require about 15mm more seatpost setback. If the large 11cm saddle to handlebar drop that you posted is correct, then the size L is probably the better choice.


http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/1202/29235/

http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie595.pdf


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

C-40 said:


> I see a couple of problems with the XL. The head tube is 12mm longer and the frame reach is about 10mm longer, requiring a shorter stem.
> 
> The size L has the opposite situation, where the head tube is 14mm shorter, but the reach is nearly identical. The STA is quite a bit steeper, so it will require about 15mm more seatpost setback. If the large 11cm saddle to handlebar drop that you posted is correct, then the size L is probably the better choice.
> 
> ...


Interesting...I blew right past that 11cm saddle-handlebar drop in reading the OP's post. That'd be too much drop for my comfort preferences; I run 5 or 6cm drop on my XL 565. Doubt I could get it to 11 on the XL...


----------



## Fastone091 (Aug 17, 2007)

C-40 said:


> I see a couple of problems with the XL. The head tube is 12mm longer and the frame reach is about 10mm longer, requiring a shorter stem.
> 
> The size L has the opposite situation, where the head tube is 14mm shorter, but the reach is nearly identical. The STA is quite a bit steeper, so it will require about 15mm more seatpost setback. If the large 11cm saddle to handlebar drop that you posted is correct, then the size L is probably the better choice.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for all the replies guy's and thanks for the comparision C-40 i have included a pic so you can see the 11cm saddle to bar drop, i was looking at the L but i would have to use a couple more stem spacers to get the same drop.
View attachment 123906


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I'll respond to your PM here. With a total stack height of 20cm on you current frame, that's what you need to look for with a new one, assuming the fork lengths and BB drop are similar. Unfortunately, Giant is one of the brands that leaves out dimensions like BB drop and fork length.

To get the 92cm height from the floor to the top of the bars on a LOOK frame, and an 82 degree stem like you have now, you'll need a total stack height of about 197mm. The XL frame would give you about 197mm, with no spacers.

The size L has a 26mm shorter head tube, so it would require about 25mm of spacer, or about 21mm of spacer with an 84 degree stem. An 86 degree Newton stem would only require about 17mm of spacer.

It seems like you really are on the bubble here. The size L would be as vertically small as you could possibly use, while the XL size is a bit on the tall side, and requires a 10mm shorter stem.


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

I would go XL.....

I was kind of on the same bubble with the Med and Large. I went with the large, due to the fact it was closer to what I was used to.


----------

